# How much is a 4" Leopard Pleco Worth?



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

im jsut wondering how much a 4 inch leopard pleco is worth, someones selling one for 25$Cdn around here, and im wondering if its a good price or not.

i remember seeing a bunch of different plecos ranging in price from 30$ and up at Big Als, but cant remember if leopard plecos were in there.

i think he looks pretty cool. and would go good in my 55 gallon for time being.

is he worth it?

thanks
puff


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Puff said:


> im jsut wondering how much a 4 inch leopard pleco is worth, someones selling one for 25$Cdn around here, and im wondering if its a good price or not.
> 
> i remember seeing a bunch of different plecos ranging in price from 30$ and up at Big Als, but cant remember if leopard plecos were in there.
> 
> ...
























damn i love those, im guessing round $50 us, thats about $75 canadian. i want one of those so bad, ive been trying to locate one for like 4 months


----------



## Pufferpunk (Mar 9, 2004)

I'd definately spend $25 for that fish!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Puff said:


> im jsut wondering how much a 4 inch leopard pleco is worth, someones selling one for 25$Cdn around here, and im wondering if its a good price or not.
> 
> i remember seeing a bunch of different plecos ranging in price from 30$ and up at Big Als, but cant remember if leopard plecos were in there.
> 
> ...


Rare plecos = mad money. I'd say 30 bucks is a steal.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

george has 6-7"ers for over a $100 US, yo why dont u buy it and send it down to me, my collection of plecos needs expanding :rasp:


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

DUDE! i missed getting it by like 2 hours!!!! DAMNIT!!!

right when i read what Tibs wrote, i PMed the guy. the next day i saw the guy who got it PMed the guy like an hour or two before i did. WANKER!

then he offered me a 9 inch sailfin pleco, and said it was similar to a leopard...WTF man, get outta here with that...rubbing it in.









oh well. now ive learned my lesson. act immediately when you see something.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Puff said:


> DUDE! i missed getting it by like 2 hours!!!! DAMNIT!!!
> 
> right when i read what Tibs wrote, i PMed the guy. the next day i saw the guy who got it PMed the guy like an hour or two before i did. WANKER!
> 
> ...


dude dont get a sailfin, they reach 18", and arnt nearly as beautiful and not nearly as colorful as psuedo. leopardus. well sorry bout that deal, i was pulling for that too.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i know, i told the guy i didnt want it. and said the usual "but it looks REAL nice...". told him it would outgrow my tank in like a month, and i didnt want to try and unload it again after that. (plus the fact i didnt want the damned pleco,lol).

there's (might) always be a next time.


----------

